# [V] Einige DVDs und ne BluRay



## TAPO (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen,

also ich möchte ein Filme loswerden. Alle Filme sind auf deutsch. Versand nur innerhalb Deutschland. Versand in größeren Mengen bevorzugt. Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst . Preise kommen von euch. Versandkosten ergeben sich anhand der Menge und/oder der Hüllendicke sowie der Versandart, versandt wird nur per Post/DHL. 
Gerne teste ich die Datenträger noch einmal auf Funktion, wenn ihr mir nachseht, dass ich dabei nicht den ganzen Film ansehen werden . Bilder kann ich auf Anfrage per Email zukommen lassen.

Kein Rückgaberecht und keine Garantien da Privatverkauf!


*BluRay:*
- Fast and Furious Five


*DVD's:*
- 16 Blocks

- Afro Samurai (Anime; FSK 16)
- Akte X: Der Film

- Batman Begins
- Borat

- Cypher (leichte beschädigte Plastikhülle)

- Die Legende von Beowulf (Directors Cut)
- Der Tag an dem die Erde stillstand
- Der Staatsfeind Nr. 1
- Die Bourne Verschwörung
- Dragon Storm - Die Drachenjäger

- Elektra
- Eragon - Das Vermächtnis der Drachenreiter (Special Edition Steelbook)

- Firewall (Deluxe Edition Steelbook) 

- Ghost Ship - Meer des Grauens (Uncut USK 18 )

- Lara Croft Tomb Raider 1 - (3DVD Powerpack; Abnutzungsspuren an der Papphülle)
- Lara Croft Tomb Raider 2
- Last Samurai (2-Disc Edition)

- New Police Story (2DVD Special Edition)
- NVA - Von der Sonnenallee in die Volksarmee

- The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift

- Speed Racer
- Spider-Man 3
- Star Wars IV (Digitally Mastered Limited Edition; mit Pappummantelung)
- Star Wars V (Digitally Mastered Limited Edition; *OHNE* Pappummantelung)
- Star Wars VI (Digitally Mastered Limited Edition; mit Pappummantelung)
- Stealth - Unter dem Radar

- Wächter der Nacht

- XXX Triple X



*HD-DVD:*
- 300

- Matrix Complete Matrix Trilogy


Ich denke ich muss nicht mehr auf meine Positiven Bewertungen aufmerksam machen, da jedem der Bewertungsthreat bekannt sein dürfte 

Also dann wünsche ich euch fröhliches Stöbern

Grüße Tapo


----------

